# Found some toilet paper



## DallanC

https://www.amazon.com/Funny-Novelty-Toilet-Paper-Hilarious/dp/B07GY45T3P

:mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## Dunkem

https://www.facebook.com/HowlE.Chit...1x_xowFxHwHWE0Y4UK0oxfx65C3seHl0&__tn__=EHH-R


----------



## johnrr65

Dunkem said:


> https://www.facebook.com/HowlE.Chit...1x_xowFxHwHWE0Y4UK0oxfx65C3seHl0&__tn__=EHH-R


+1


----------



## johnnycake

These have been some of my favorites


----------



## BigT

I think after today, many Utahn's could use some THC laced TP!


----------



## bowgy

Be prepared


----------



## bowgy

And one more.


----------



## bowgy

*Duct tape is not for everything.*

Duct tape is not for everything.


----------



## Charoung

This one is hilarious. I think it would be a good present from Secret Santa. By the way, when I moved to my actual home, I received a 100$ hundred dollar bill roll of toilet paper. It was one of the most original gifts I ever received. Even though it serves more like a home decor, you have to admit that besides the comic spirit, it is a really useful thing. Anyway, I ran into a nice online shop which has in stock a wide range of paper products. Besides that, you can find there many other supplies for your home. More than that, the delivery is really fast, so save the link.


----------

